# [Get to Know Your Favorite Cuber] Chris Hardwick



## Rubiks560 (Sep 23, 2015)

Enjoy


----------



## h2f (Sep 23, 2015)

Great! One of my favorite cubers!


----------



## Torch (Sep 23, 2015)

Cool video! But why does the flag in the thumbnail have 61 stars?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 23, 2015)

Torch said:


> Cool video! But why does the flag in the thumbnail have 61 stars?



Ha, great question. Grabbed the pic some where online. Time to swap it.


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 23, 2015)

Wow, this was really really good, would actually love to hear more of what he has to say. haha


----------



## Chree (Sep 23, 2015)

Love this series. Awesome interview Chrises! (Chrisii? Chriis? Chrisoxen? How do you pluralized "Chris"? I feel like I should know this )


----------



## NeilH (Sep 23, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 23, 2015)

Enjoyed it! (8:53 spelling mistake, you still have to get a vid without one of these mistakes...)


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 23, 2015)

woah that was fun to watch! I found it so cool to watch an interview of one of the 80s generation of cubers! 

and do kennan next plz!


----------



## MoyuFTW (Sep 23, 2015)

Time to start learning Blind folded solving


----------



## Chree (Sep 23, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> woah that was fun to watch! I found it so cool to watch an interview of one of the 80s generation of cubers!
> 
> and do kennan next plz!



I assume you mean "born in the 80s" and not "cubing in the 80s".

Although an interview with Jeff Verasano would be pretty cool


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 23, 2015)

Chree said:


> I assume you mean "born in the 80s" and not "cubing in the 80s".
> 
> Although an interview with Jeff Verasano would be pretty cool



well by "80s generation of cubers" people usually mean the generation that was figuring out methods and such in the 80s.

Wasnt the varasano vid enough of an interview? Im not against it at all, but we've pretty much seen it already.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 23, 2015)

Chree said:


> I assume you mean "born in the 80s" and not "cubing in the 80s".
> 
> Although an interview with Jeff Verasano would be pretty cool



We tried when I was in Atlanta, but didn't end up having time. :/


----------



## Chree (Sep 24, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> well by "80s generation of cubers" people usually mean the generation that was figuring out methods and such in the 80s.



Chris is only a year older than me. So based on his story, he got into cubing in the late 90's. And all the method development he did starting in the early 2000's? Maybe he can correct me on that. It's so weird to think about how some of the major developments of speedcubing aren't even old enough to vote yet. Especially BLD stuff.

It's so great to get his perspective on how things like Big-BLD and BH was developed. Really awesome stuff. I have another question though: before BH, what methods did you use for 3BLD? OP or something else?


To Chris Olson, bummer about not getting a longer interview with Jeff. I'd love to hear more about how things were like when people were really starting to figure out the cube.


----------



## Iggy (Sep 24, 2015)

Great video! Pretty long, but I enjoyed it :tu


----------



## mark49152 (Sep 24, 2015)

I really enjoyed watching this. Thanks Chris O for making it, and Chris H for doing it!


----------



## pjk (Sep 24, 2015)

Great video, well done guys.


----------



## stoic (Sep 25, 2015)

Watched it all. Really excellent. 
Thanks for posting.


----------



## biscuit (Sep 26, 2015)

Finally got the volume pretty good! Great video as always Chris.


----------



## Roman (Sep 26, 2015)

Great interview. Makes me think again about how much of advantage today's cubers have, when they don't need to invent new methods.


----------



## joshsailscga (Oct 11, 2015)

Chris Hardwick has always been one of the most impressive cubers to me, for the way he was the guiding force behind BLD, especially 4BLD and 5BLD, from its infancy to what it is today. I remember being fascinated by his site when I first discovered cubes about four years ago.

To Chris Olsen, great video! I really like this series.


----------

